# Adults on ponies!



## pixie27 (6 April 2019)

After a run of crappy luck with my two horses (both now retired/semi retired), Iâ€™m thinking of going for a pony this time round. Iâ€™m definitely the right size (the figure of Billy Elliot and about 5â€™4) but I have this feeling Iâ€™ll be too big?! Or that Iâ€™ll miss my daft TB types too much! 

Would love to see pics and hear from any of you that have ponies! Especially if you compete - I only really compete at 80/90 in riding club activities (eventing mainly) so nothing mega.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 April 2019)

Well I don't compete but I am 5'5 and ride a 13.2/3h Fell pony. Quite a few HHOers ride Fells because they is brilliant 
we do horseback archery and will start some endurance this year. He has quite a pop but I don't like leaving the ground these days and don't have facilities to work on it anyway. Quite a few Fells out there with a decent pop and the native brain means they go all day (whether you want them to or not )


----------



## Cowpony (6 April 2019)

I'm 5ft and ride a 14.2 Welsh x. I can recommend a Welsh if you  want daft!


----------



## ester (6 April 2019)

You won't be too big, my pony takes up my leg (5'5) much better than my Mum's horse sized version ever did. 
Isn't really anything he hasn't done apart from driving, he didn't like that 
and yes he's welsh if you want to stick to daft.... and don't want a mini TB


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (6 April 2019)

I'm 5'2 on a 14.3 cob and I love her. We're aiming for a bit of riding club this year. My friend is 5'8 and looks totally comfortable on my mare as she takes up the leg so you're definitely not too tall for a pony


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (6 April 2019)

Me at 5ft 11 on my 14.3hh (with shoes on!) tank of a Welsh D - so much fun! He'll have a go at anything, fast, loves to jump & I'd have loved to event him but he's got a pollen allergy which makes him exercise intolerant. If you can deal with the quirky hot headed side of a Welshie I can't recommend them enough!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 April 2019)

As MoC says, you won't feel out of place on a Fell.
My 2 are very different types, 1 is an old fashioned long maned round 13.3 hill pony type, was cheerfully lugging me round 70 to 80 sj and xc.
My other is a full up 14hh (but I look a little bigger on her, as she's a lean fit machine) and is a fun adults ride,  v forward going, pops 90 sj for fun and is more than capable at well over 1m (once I have found decent brakes lol).
Any of the large breed natives ought to suit, depending on what you like. All have to jump in excess of 90 in open whp classes,  just find an athletic one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

You're the same height as me, so perfect for an Arab! 

This post shows what they are capable of if they don't have a crock jockey. I miss this poster and their horse, they just had a go at everything - very inspirational. 

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...ical-competition-horses.641964/#post-12156399


----------



## WHWMo (6 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5â€5 (8.5st) and Iâ€™ve only ever owned ponies. First was 14.2 new forest x tb, then 14.1 cob, now 13.2 welsh x cob! Theyâ€™ve all been fantastic fun, quick around a course and very hardy little critters. 

I competed to 1m with the new forest x tb and I would really recommend the mix of breeds, especially if youâ€™re worried youâ€™ll miss your tbâ€™s.


----------



## Bea_millard (6 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5ft2 and my pony is 13.2. Iâ€™m around 9 stone and my pony doesnâ€™t seem to struggle at all


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2019)

Ponies are fab there is a native pony out there for every rider from 2 to 92 from 2ft to 6ft 6 and everything in between even for every weight up to a sensible max of about 15 stone. They can and do do everything from good dressage to jumping  to eventing and even driving. If you want spark there are Welsh, some lines of Highland ponies and some Connemaras. I would never have anything else now. Used to have big event horses but ponies are the best they are tougher, generally easy keepers as long as you keep them slim and have reduced my bills considerably. As always there will be exceptions to prove the rule


----------



## pixie27 (6 April 2019)

Love all these replies! Seems like ponies are the way to go. 

Faracat - I would LOVE an Arab. I would just have no clue on how to find a good one! A friend has a brilliant mare who events to a decent standard. 

An athletic native would also be brilliant, or a TB x. Think a NF x TB would be the best. Used to have a NF when I was younger and he was as genuine (and cheeky) as you could get.


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2019)

Jumping fun with her at the time 8 year old 4ft, 3 stone rider


----------



## Quigleyandme (6 April 2019)

I'm 5'8" and I had a 14.2 Dales that I did absolutely everything on.  He had such a good front and barrel and took up a lot of leg and never left me feeling under horsed.  He was healthy, happy and handsome.


----------



## Talism4n (6 April 2019)

I'm 5ft 4 with long legs and now on my second Arab type. My old 14.1hh Welsh cross took up my leg very nicely and happily jumped 1m20 for years. The current lunatic is a smidge below 15hh and purebred, but feels bigger than he is and is coming along beautifully. I love an Arab brain, much more consistently forward going and keen to work than some of the native types I've had previously, though I do still have a soft spot for a small Welsh.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/index.htm is a good place to start.


----------



## whirlwind (6 April 2019)

You need a fell! Ours hunt up front all day, event up to 90 level, do fun rides, riding club, show at county level and everything else. And enjoy a pub ride!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

I used to loan a Fell x and he was lovely. It's a wonderful breed.


----------



## tda (6 April 2019)

Dales all the way for me, they can turn their hoof to anything, but if you want a hairy for jumping a fell is generally better ðŸ˜
NF are very underrated I think too.

I recognise your pics Whirlwind (alex) I used to own this lovely pony  ðŸ˜


----------



## whirlwind (6 April 2019)

tda said:



			Dales all the way for me, they can turn their hoof to anything, but if you want a hairy for jumping a fell is generally better ðŸ˜
NF are very underrated I think too.

I recognise your pics Whirlwind (alex) I used to own this lovely pony  ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The lovely Winnie the wonder pony! And the smaller one is the Balmoral mare Lilly. She doesnâ€™t have quite so much of a pop as Winnie but sheâ€™s a lovely pony to hunt and isnâ€™t quite as sharp!


----------



## BBP (6 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5â€™3 and approx 55-60kgs. Pony is 14.1hh and is 1/4 welsh b and 3/4 PRE. I wouldnâ€™t want him any bigger, heâ€™s fun, feisty, and would probably scare the bejeezus out of me if he was 16hh! Ponies rock!


----------



## Auslander (6 April 2019)

Definitely not too big, and I had thought about mentioning it when we were chatting the other day! You can get nuttty TB type ponies too!


----------



## terrierliz (6 April 2019)

5'2" on a 13.1 quirky but fun, definitely not a child's pony


----------



## CrazyMare (6 April 2019)

Don't forget there is also the warmblood sports ponies. I have three of them. I'm afraid natives, cobs and things with hair just don't do it for me.

Mine are super sharp, big moving and stuffed with attitude. 

My 14.2 would be utterly terrifying at 16h but that's what makes him so fun.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 April 2019)

Max is a Fell X TB and rides like a mini horse. It's a good mix!  I also had a fell pony mare who was fab. We evented unaff - just at 70 as that was as high as I dared go then!

I am 5.6 and never felt too big on either of them.

Max






Cally


----------



## pixie27 (6 April 2019)

These ponies are just awesome, some absolute crackers! Now next question - where did you all find them?! 

Auslander - think you probably figured it out before me ha! Nutty TB type pony is exactly what I want!

Totally agree with whatâ€™s fun on a pony certainly wouldnâ€™t be at 16hh+ 
Some of my best horsey memories include very naughty ponies, canâ€™t believe itâ€™s taken so long to go back to them. Time for proper pony shopping now I think!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 April 2019)

I'm 5'6 and I've only ridden ponies for years. I have NF ponies who turn their hoof to everything. Badminton grassroots has had a couple of NF's competing very successfully. NFED is a good place to look.


----------



## windand rain (7 April 2019)

Raised my own either bred them or bought at weaning/youngstock


----------



## nikicb (7 April 2019)

Me at 5'4" on my 14.1/14.2 Welsh/Arab/Appaloosa mare at our recent Regionals.  She's safe, but a lot of fun, but pretty clever and I would only put some teenagers on her, not all.  x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

I've been exercising my friend's cobby pony who is approx 14.1/2...I'm 5ft 11"..!!!!! I do feel a bit silly as I'm used to big horses but she's a fun little thing â¤


----------



## WHWMo (7 April 2019)

I got two of mine through WHW and the NFxtb through RC contacts. Here is a link to an amazing selection... stolen from another thread! 

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...4.2hh+ampersand+Under+Offered&results_format=


----------



## Chippers1 (7 April 2019)

I'm 5ft and would only ever have ponies!
Old pony who was some kind of connie mix and 13hh



New pony is 14hh



I'd say go for a connie ðŸ˜


----------



## pixie27 (7 April 2019)

Nikicb I think I follow you on Instagram! Your mare is gorgeous and looks a lot of fun for sure. 

SLH she takes up the leg very well! Good luck in your horse search too. I so empathise with your â€˜buy the horse you need not the horse you wantâ€™.

Chippers1 youâ€™ve got a lovely selection of ponies! the dun is gorgeous. 

Thanks all for the recommendations - my Sunday will be spent on nfed I think!


----------



## Chippers1 (7 April 2019)

pixie27 said:



			Chippers1 youâ€™ve got a lovely selection of ponies! the dun is gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Ha ha he's grey, just lives out so is often filthy!


----------



## holeymoley (7 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5ft 1 and have a 14hh. Heâ€™s piebald so we reckon cob x with some sort of native pony. I think welsh as heâ€™s as mad as a hatter and can pop in the odd buck, run out or drop of the shoulder if youâ€™re not on the ball! Not overly heavy either, he has 8inch of bone below the knee so still light enough but strong and sure footed.  He done superbly at dressage when we used to compete. Basically has a go at anything I want and nice and easy to keep. He takes up my leg nicely too. I actually look bigger on a 15.2!


----------



## pixie27 (7 April 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			Thanks! Ha ha he's grey, just lives out so is often filthy!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! Sorry! He has lovely dark legs anyway ðŸ˜‚ I think my grey resembled a skewbald at the best of times.


----------



## oldie48 (7 April 2019)

You will fine with a pony, the pics are of a 14.2 connie/tb, the rider was 5'9" and "well built". I'm just a bit taller than you and I suspect a bit heavier but it's width that is as important as anything else. I am long legged and slim hipped so anything wide is a bit uncomfortable which puts most cobs off my list however a native with a bit of TB in it suits me fine. Also be aware that the saddle for a short backed smaller pony may not fit you, the pony in the pics needed nothing bigger than a 16 and1/2inch saddle, rider really needed a 17 or bigger.


----------



## pixie27 (7 April 2019)

oldie48 said:



			You will fine with a pony, the pics are of a 14.2 connie/tb, the rider was 5'9" and "well built". I'm just a bit taller than you and I suspect a bit heavier but it's width that is as important as anything else. I am long legged and slim hipped so anything wide is a bit uncomfortable which puts most cobs off my list however a native with a bit of TB in it suits me fine. Also be aware that the saddle for a short backed smaller pony may not fit you, the pony in the pics needed nothing bigger than a 16 and1/2inch saddle, rider really needed a 17 or bigger.
	View attachment 31148

Click to expand...

Lovely looking pony. Yes Iâ€™m the same - long legs and slim (no!) hips. I struggle with cobs/chunkier horses and get quite bad pains from riding wider horses. Good point about saddles - I used to ride in a 17â€ but could probably squeeze into a 16.5. Something to consider as I usually go for compact horses, though likely wouldnâ€™t need compact-ness on a pony.


----------



## Bea_millard (7 April 2019)

I agree with getting a Connie or Welsh. My current pony is connie x and my old loan pony was a welsh. And they're both fab, with enough spark to make things fun and exciting.

What I don't get about ponies is that they're obviously thought of as children's rides (because of size) but there are far more horses 16hh+ that I'd trust to keep a child safe than ponies! I find ponies tend to have more quirk and cheekiness and be more fun than horses (obviously there's exceptions to the rule, as always!). Just my opinion!!


----------



## HorseyTee (7 April 2019)

I'm 5ft 1 and my 14.2 welsh cob has no problem with me, or my 6ft partner on him. Definitely daft too!


----------



## oldie48 (7 April 2019)

pixie27 said:



			Lovely looking pony. Yes Iâ€™m the same - long legs and slim (no!) hips. I struggle with cobs/chunkier horses and get quite bad pains from riding wider horses. Good point about saddles - I used to ride in a 17â€ but could probably squeeze into a 16.5. Something to consider as I usually go for compact horses, though likely wouldnâ€™t need compact-ness on a pony.
		
Click to expand...

thanks he was also very talented and evented quite successfully up to Novice. the other thing to consider if you are used to riding something bigger is how the neck is set on. I like to have a proper neck in front of me as I feel safer. I used to have a whippy 15.2, he's neck was set on a bit too low and if I found him quite easy to come off as there was nothing to "catch me". good luck in finding something suitable, I would happily have gone for a big pony I think they can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5â€™10 with a long body and long legs and yet I still competed in dressage and show jumping on my 13.2 fell pony and then my 13.2 new forest (he was a horse in a pony body). I have also ridden and competed numerous Connemara ponies as we used to buy unbroken in Ireland and have them as summer projects. I can definitely recommend these 3 types of pony


----------



## conniegirl (7 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5ft 4 and currently ride a 13.2hh tank of a Welsh C.


----------



## ester (7 April 2019)

I can't do wide either, my welshie looked it but wasn't/only MW saddle. But also plenty of TB/small sports pony types that might suit


----------



## Gleeful Imp (7 April 2019)

I'm just over 5 foot and my welsh section d mare is just under 14.1hh, she's deep bodied and really takes the leg up of much taller riders. Wouldn't go back to horses now, love my ponies and love a welshie!


----------



## dreamcometrue (7 April 2019)

I am 5â€™2â€ and she is a 14hh Connemara


----------



## Fransurrey (7 April 2019)

You would do far worse than an Exmoor. Quite easy to find a stocky 13 hh, just out the word out on the Exmoor Pony Owners and Riders group on Faceache.


----------



## Hallo2012 (8 April 2019)

5'7 on a 13hh sec B.
he is THE easiest pony, a real go anywhere do anything sort even at only 4yo


----------



## JFTDWS (8 April 2019)

I'm 5'8 and have two 14,1s - both highlands, both very different - in conformation and mentality - but both great fun adult rides (not that you can't shove kids on them, just that I don't  ).  They're both "turn a hoof to anything" type - Fergus has played horseball and polocrosse and does TREC (and pretty much anything else I fancy).  Dae just likes jumping and running fast


----------



## pixie27 (8 April 2019)

ester said:



			I can't do wide either, my welshie looked it but wasn't/only MW saddle. But also plenty of TB/small sports pony types that might suit 

Click to expand...

A lot of welshies seem quite deceptive with their width! I think a native x TB would be perfect by the sounds of it. 



Hallo2012 said:



			5'7 on a 13hh sec B.
he is THE easiest pony, a real go anywhere do anything sort even at only 4yo 

Click to expand...

Ah I love him! I follow you guys on Facebook and heâ€™s just gorgeous. Didnâ€™t realise you were that tall though, he takes up your leg well!


----------



## pixie27 (8 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I'm 5'8 and have two 14,1s - both highlands, both very different - in conformation and mentality - but both great fun adult rides (not that you can't shove kids on them, just that I don't  ).  They're both "turn a hoof to anything" type - Fergus has played horseball and polocrosse and does TREC (and pretty much anything else I fancy).  Dae just likes jumping and running fast 











Click to expand...


Oh I soooo love your boys. I need to add highlands to my list!


----------



## chaps89 (8 April 2019)

I used to be on a yard which had lovely show pony/riding pony types - like mini tb and Arabs. 
(She still had some for sale just before Christmas but they'll probably be about 8 years old and unbroken) 
Very much for adults or very competent kids rather than kids ponies if natives aren't quite your thing, that 'type' might be worth looking at too.
I'm 5ft 6 on a 14.2 cob x, honestly in an ideal world I'd like something just a couple of inches/hand bigger, especially now we've started doing a little jumping, but we get by fine so she's not going anywhere


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 April 2019)

Tried to post a picture of me on my little'un but it said "file is too large to process".WHEN oh when will this website make it possible to post photo's easily? How hard is it?? FFS.

Anyway....... having had 15hh'ish types for the last two horses I've had, this time round I seem to have ended up with a pony!! She's a youngster/gypsy coblet, 13.2hh. I'm 5'3 and we're just the right size for each other.

Think you may find it a bit of a culture-shock going onto ponies from a TB type TBH: everything but everything is different! Particularly their way of going for one thing, obvious I know, but you'll need to be prepared for a huge difference in stride (and comfort!!). The other thing is temperament, rather a lot of ponies do seem to have that cheeky temperament more than you may be used to with a TB/WB type (that's why we love 'em  ). But if you're not used to something answering you back with a bit of cheek, or if you haven't been around ponies for a while, it can come as a bit of shock!!

Again obvious, but if going to view bear in mind that there's something that's described as a "14.2" which is frankly more like a 13.2, OR you'll get something like my other horse, which states on her passport "14.3", but just isn't!! She's more like a 15.2. 

If you wanted to go towards the bigger end of the market, i.e. 14.2 and above, you will find the price goes up!! Coz this is what everybody wants! Having said that, there are some very nice native breeds, if you fancy it, which are around and which can reach this size.

Or go for a trad...... if they've been decently backed and brought on they are great little horses, but if you get one (like my old boy) that had been battered around the markets a bit, they do tend to find they can easily intimidate their handlers with their sheer bulk, and often a bit of remedial is needed.

Or you could think about a cross, that'd give you the best of both worlds and having been a TB fan it wouldn't be quite such a culture shock as going straight onto ponies!. I saw a very nice little Welsh D X TB the other day. New Forest X TB/Arab always works well too. 

Depends on your fancy really.


----------



## NinjaPony (8 April 2019)

I am 5â€™8 on a 14.2hh Connemara. Heâ€™s the best pony ever- has jumped around HOYS wh courses, competed at BD elementary, will be doing his first freestyle this summer, and more importantly is safe as houses with a bit of sparkle. Connemaras can do a bit of everything and are sporty enough to make great jumpers/dressage ponies. Some of them are definitely a lot sharper than my boy is, heâ€™s very laid back bless him, but like others have said, the pony brain does take some getting used to!


----------



## springer-tb (8 April 2019)

Just to (pointlessly) add to this thread, at 6ft tall with a 38"(!) inside leg I would dearly love to ride a pony but I'm stuck with big, daft horses ðŸ˜‚


----------



## conniegirl (8 April 2019)

springer-tb said:



			Just to (pointlessly) add to this thread, at 6ft tall with a 38"(!) inside leg I would dearly love to ride a pony but I'm stuck with big, daft horses ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

My 6ft 6 brother used to ride my 14hh Connemara and definitely didn't look daft on him at all. A lot of native ponies realy take up your leg


----------



## albeg (8 April 2019)

5'3" on a 14.2. Does a bit of everything. 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bm8WKZfHjHH/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bgy0_f3h0E4/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BcT8DqvgCGj/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Blltfzena8N/


----------



## clairebearnz (8 April 2019)

I'm 5'4" and ride a hyperactive, narrow 14.1. We are stepping up to 95cm eventing now. I love the ponies! They're way more fun than hacks.


----------



## Hallo2012 (8 April 2019)

Ah I love him! I follow you guys on Facebook and heâ€™s just gorgeous. Didnâ€™t realise you were that tall though, he takes up your leg well!
		
Click to expand...

he does! hes a proper B, not a flimsy show pony sort


----------



## Highflinger (8 April 2019)

I have always had ponies (40 years)  - I am 5'7" and 9 stone.  First pony was 13.2ish NF type, current ones are a 14.2 Welsh D and a 14.1 Fjord . I ride in a 16.5 saddle. When "horse" shopping for the fjord I didn't even consider looking at anything over 15 hh! Fjord takes up my leg far more than my Welsh.


----------



## JulesRules (8 April 2019)

Another Highland Rider here. I'm a curvy 5'6" and mine is a chunky 14hh 

My 15.3 mare feels massive now when I occasionally get on her.


----------



## Tarragon (8 April 2019)

I ride Exmoor ponies. I  have two 13 hh ponies and I am 5'5" and weight between 9 and 9 1/2 stone. 
I love being a pony owner as they are just so practical and economical and can be kept as nature intended if that is the way you like to do it. So field kept, unrugged and not shod. They eat half as much as a horse and don't need the extras. Your biggest problem is going to be keeping them slim!
I love riding ponies as they are just fun. I can do all that i want to do as a happy hacker and have hunted, completed 25 mile EGB endurance rides and multiple day long distance rides, and also jumping (pony sized) jumps. 
I do sometimes like to ride big posh horses just because it makes me feel good but I think I prefer to be a pony owner.


----------



## sbloom (8 April 2019)

Just make sure you have a really good saddle fitter - if you're tall and slim then you need somewhere to put your legs, and can create a lot of leverage on a little back, if you're shorter and heavier then you may need a wide, flat seat, or there just may not be enough room for a big enough seat.  And if you're both then please help us fitters out and move onto something with a longer ribcage!  There is no magic solution to very tall/large riders on short backs, especially with English saddles (though the weight of Western and stock saddles etc means that you lose some of the benefit of spreading weight further, and are not an option if you're near the weight limit anyway as they're so heavy), and remember ribcage length has little correlation with height or rug length, and sometimes horses won't even tolerate a saddle fitted to their back rib.


----------



## HEM (8 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			Just make sure you have a really good saddle fitter - if you're tall and slim then you need somewhere to put your legs, and can create a lot of leverage on a little back, if you're shorter and heavier then you may need a wide, flat seat, or there just may not be enough room for a big enough seat.  And if you're both then please help us fitters out and move onto something with a longer ribcage!
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was going to say. I am 5'5" and roughly 55-60kg and I am currently riding a 13.3 welsh cob. He can easily carry me but I do sometimes find it quite uncomfortable as I have to ride with shorter stirrup then I would like and I then find my knees come past the knee rolls


----------



## Hallo2012 (8 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			Just make sure you have a really good saddle fitter - if you're tall and slim then you need somewhere to put your legs, and can create a lot of leverage on a little back, if you're shorter and heavier then you may need a wide, flat seat, or there just may not be enough room for a big enough seat.  And if you're both then please help us fitters out and move onto something with a longer ribcage!  There is no magic solution to very tall/large riders on short backs, especially with English saddles (though the weight of Western and stock saddles etc means that you lose some of the benefit of spreading weight further, and are not an option if you're near the weight limit anyway as they're so heavy), and remember ribcage length has little correlation with height or rug length, and sometimes horses won't even tolerate a saddle fitted to their back rib.
		
Click to expand...

agreed. if both you and the pony are at extremes of shape its almost impossible and my fitter freely admitted i was the limit of what she thought would work.

just by way of example i am 5'7 but only 7 stone 10 and straight up and down so find it easy enough to ride in a small saddle.

this is a 15 inch saddle on a 13hh pony-you can see although i ride shorter on him than i would on a 16hh the knee roll is up above my knee to give me a bit more room, and ive got a little pair of spurs on so i can touch him a bit more accurately.

ive gone as small as a 11.2hh in a 14.5 saddle for short terms schooling and my knee was very much over the front of that lol!


----------



## J&S (8 April 2019)

I am 5ft 5" and about 10 st on a stocky 13.1hh native X   (poss Exmoor X  ?)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 April 2019)

J&S said:



			I am 5ft 5" and about 10 st on a stocky 13.1hh native X   (poss Exmoor X  ?)
View attachment 31209

Click to expand...


love your pony J&S!


----------



## J&S (8 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			love your pony J&S!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  she came from a closing riding school as a companion for my retiree, she settled in straight away field wise but took a while to ride out quietly.  We love her, she is really game, 101% in traffic and sharp as a razor off the leg!


----------



## The-Bookworm (9 April 2019)

Your not too big. Go with what you feel happy on.
I love hairy natives and cobs.


----------



## Horsegal98 (9 April 2019)

I am so envious of those able to ride ponies! I am too tall and heavy.


----------



## Chippers1 (9 April 2019)

ah @JFTD-WS I don't think I've seen your grey before, love him!


----------



## alexomahony (9 April 2019)

5' 9 on a 14.2 connie   - short stirrups are your best friend


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			Just make sure you have a really good saddle fitter - if you're tall and slim then you need somewhere to put your legs, and can create a lot of leverage on a little back, if you're shorter and heavier then you may need a wide, flat seat, or there just may not be enough room for a big enough seat.  And if you're both then please help us fitters out and move onto something with a longer ribcage!  There is no magic solution to very tall/large riders on short backs, especially with English saddles (though the weight of Western and stock saddles etc means that you lose some of the benefit of spreading weight further, and are not an option if you're near the weight limit anyway as they're so heavy), and remember ribcage length has little correlation with height or rug length, and sometimes horses won't even tolerate a saddle fitted to their back rib.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hi-jack! I popped over to this thread because I was wondering if I was wrong to think Izzy would be outgrowing Jenny. So I came to look at pictures of adults on ponies! This is the problem though.  A very long thigh bone on a short backed pony. Do you have any advice - what would a 'really good saddle fitter' be able to do with that? Ie styles, shapes of saddle, stirrup length etc.


----------



## pixie27 (9 April 2019)

Such gorgeous ponies, thanks for sharing pictures of them all!

And thanks for all the tips and advice. Saddle wise - will keep this in mind with viewing, as realistically I think Iâ€™d need a minimum 16â€ to be comfortable. Iâ€™ve got longer legs than body, so something that takes up the leg well is a must!

The pony attitude is partly why Iâ€™m considering one! I used to ride ponies all the time and love how their brains work. Part of the reason I bought my TB was because he had that pony mentality (and was sold as an Irish big pony ðŸ™„).


----------



## conniegirl (9 April 2019)

pixie27 said:



			And thanks for all the tips and advice. Saddle wise - will keep this in mind with viewing, as realistically I think Iâ€™d need a minimum 16â€ to be comfortable. Iâ€™ve got longer legs than body, so something that takes up the leg well is a must!
		
Click to expand...

My 13.2hh is comfortably in a 17.5â€ saddle. It has been fitted/checked by 2 different very well respected saddlers and the length is fine on him. He has a very well sprung back!
It is possible to get ponies that take the bigger saddles, when you go see the pony check the size of the saddle it is currently in and have a feel for the last rib to see if the size it has on is the biggest it could take or has been fitted to a much smaller rider.


----------



## oldie48 (9 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			Just make sure you have a really good saddle fitter - if you're tall and slim then you need somewhere to put your legs, and can create a lot of leverage on a little back, if you're shorter and heavier then you may need a wide, flat seat, or there just may not be enough room for a big enough seat.  And if you're both then please help us fitters out and move onto something with a longer ribcage!  There is no magic solution to very tall/large riders on short backs, especially with English saddles (though the weight of Western and stock saddles etc means that you lose some of the benefit of spreading weight further, and are not an option if you're near the weight limit anyway as they're so heavy), and remember ribcage length has little correlation with height or rug length, and sometimes horses won't even tolerate a saddle fitted to their back rib.
		
Click to expand...

This is so true, the pic that I posted of my daughter on the grey connie/tb had this problem, we could find a suitable dressage saddle but the jump saddle had to be made to measure with the saddle cut more forward to take up the length of her thigh (hip to knee was too long to fit in the usual 16 and half saddle that was the biggest the pony could take). I think we tend to forget that we, as riders, have different conformations, if you are relatively short legged but long in the torso, it's easier to unbalance a smaller pony.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 April 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Sorry to hi-jack! I popped over to this thread because I was wondering if I was wrong to think Izzy would be outgrowing Jenny. So I came to look at pictures of adults on ponies! This is the problem though.  A very long thigh bone on a short backed pony. Do you have any advice - what would a 'really good saddle fitter' be able to do with that? Ie styles, shapes of saddle, stirrup length etc.
		
Click to expand...

I have saddles with 17 1/4 seats on 16 3/4 panels for my ponies, both on half panel designs so I can get away with a ludicrously forward cut saddle that doesn't interfere with the horse.  They're made to measure but not overly expensive.  I've just had one made for Skye so she doesn't have to share Dae's!



Chippers1 said:



			ah @JFTD-WS I don't think I've seen your grey before, love him!
		
Click to expand...

Which one - there's two up there   I haven't posted many photos lately as they're feral, hairy and muddy.  But they're epic!


----------



## Chippers1 (9 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Which one - there's two up there   I haven't posted many photos lately as they're feral, hairy and muddy.  But they're epic!
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry! Early morning and being at work to blame for that  I can see now they are different. I like them both, I love greys, but particularly the jumping one


----------



## scats (9 April 2019)

I have had a few 14.hhers as an adult.  Iâ€™m 5ft 4 and 8 stone 10 and I ride in a 17â€ saddle.
Currently got two 15hhers, although one is very pony-like in build whereas the other is much more like a small horse.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 April 2019)

Chippers1 said:



			Oops sorry! Early morning and being at work to blame for that  I can see now they are different. I like them both, I love greys, but particularly the jumping one 

Click to expand...

No worries - I do call them the "evil twin" and the "stunt double" because they're basically identical!  Daemon, Dae, the jumping one, is particularly hilarious - he's a proper idiot.  Fergus is the sensible one - he prefers dressage to leaving the ground.

Gratuitous dae photo...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 April 2019)

Tarragon said:



			I love being a pony owner as they are just so practical and economical and can be kept as nature intended if that is the way you like to do it. So field kept, unrugged and not shod. They eat half as much as a horse and don't need the extras. Your biggest problem is going to be keeping them slim!
		
Click to expand...

this bears repeating, I dont worry about mine in bad weather, the Fell (the Exmoor isnt ridden right now) has amazing feet and doesnt need shoes, I  feed them a token feed daily and this year I didnt even buy any hay-they are getting oat straw if/when they come in. They are very easy to keep in the winter although you have to work harder keeping them in the summer but hey, thats when I want to be outside lol. The Fell gets a rain sheet if I need him clean apart from that, no rugs-heaven! And black ponies are awesome in that they can wear any colour and look amazing


----------



## Tarragon (9 April 2019)

First attempt at attaching photos! Can you see them?
two different ponies but full brothers


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 April 2019)

lovely ponies Tarragon! I do love a mealie.


----------



## Tarragon (9 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			lovely ponies Tarragon! I do love a mealie.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - Thank you MoC


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 April 2019)

*slight hijack* JFTD-WS what make of saddle do you have for your pones?

Back to thread I'm an adult and have never owned anything bigger than 15hh! Current beast are all 14.2hh and smallest is 13.3hh. The 13.3hh had been ridden by a 5'9 friend who although looked a little big she carried her fine. I'm 5'2


----------



## Gazen (9 April 2019)

Last year I saw a 14.1h doing a BE90 with a 6' + chap on board.  The two of them were having the time of their lives out there on the XC course.


----------



## ester (9 April 2019)

Tarragon you remind me I did enjoy our joint meet with the new forest, if only to get some more adults on ponies out instead of being the only one .


----------



## Tarragon (9 April 2019)

ester said:



			Tarragon you remind me I did enjoy our joint meet with the new forest, if only to get some more adults on ponies out instead of being the only one .
		
Click to expand...

I must admit when I have been out on hunt rides or hunting it is amazing how it is automatically assumed that I will be the gate opener!


----------



## pixie27 (9 April 2019)

Tarragon your boys are gorgeous! I used to ride an exmoor years ago - donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve met a horse with a better sense of humour since!


----------



## Tarragon (9 April 2019)

pixie27 said:



			Tarragon your boys are gorgeous! I used to ride an exmoor years ago - donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve met a horse with a better sense of humour since!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
You are right about the sense of humour though! Life is never dull with an Exmoor Pony.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			*slight hijack* JFTD-WS what make of saddle do you have for your pones?
		
Click to expand...

Local brand, made by a local saddler in the East of England...


----------



## sbloom (9 April 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			This is the problem though.  A very long thigh bone on a short backed pony. Do you have any advice - what would a 'really good saddle fitter' be able to do with that? Ie styles, shapes of saddle, stirrup length etc.
		
Click to expand...

For a child outgrowing their GP saddle then I find that as they grow they have to stop jumping long before they have to stop flatwork, a short stirrup on a small straightish saddle will put most people with a long thigh on the cantle.

Flat seat - not QUITE so bad if you sit slightly further back on it.
Flap cut - a more forward flap will of course have more room for a long thigh.  I do have a small handful of customers who have to have our (admittedly not super forwards cut) pony jump saddles to be able to ride anything other than super long.  A dressage flap might only need to be a smidge more forward cut, must be long enough to not catch the boots of course (applies to any flap)...
Block placement - crucial, higher, further forwards.  Blocks on velcro may of course solve the issue, make sure those supplied (or you can replace them, velcro is always the same) are short from top to bottom, then place then RIGHT up under the flap.
Stirrup bar placement - not really so much related to long legs/thigh length, can be more about the length of thigh relative to length of calf and the size of your foot!

The worst type of saddle in this instance is a showing saddle - straight cut, knee block all the way down (if there is one), and riders want to ride short on ponies.  Drives me absolutely nuts, you HAVE to lengthen your stirrups, showing saddles have a nasty tendency to be built so they tip back, and often have very thin panels which are very damaging if out of balance.  Bad enough when they're in balance, after a few years you can feel the tree points through them!

Gp might be okay, jump and dressage can be better.



conniegirl said:



			My 13.2hh is comfortably in a 17.5â€ saddle.
		
Click to expand...

In 10 years of fitting mostly ponies and short backed cobs I've yet to come across one, but, it does depend on the saddle.  Fyldes for example measure much larger than they ride, and are very short on the horse, so a 17.5" Hayden for example would fit both horse and rider more like a 16.5" that I would fit, and most other models come up about 1/2 " smaller than mine.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Local brand, made by a local saddler in the East of England...
		
Click to expand...

Well thats not useful ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JFTDWS (9 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Well thats not useful ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No - but other M2M brands can do similar things - you just need someone who knows what they're doing!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 April 2019)

JFTD...........if you have time i think a few of us wouldn't mind seeing a couple of pictures of the saddle without the horse.....?


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			No - but other M2M brands can do similar things - you just need someone who knows what they're doing!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info - I'll look into options x


----------



## conniegirl (10 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			In 10 years of fitting mostly ponies and short backed cobs I've yet to come across one, but, it does depend on the saddle.  Fyldes for example measure much larger than they ride, and are very short on the horse, so a 17.5" Hayden for example would fit both horse and rider more like a 16.5" that I would fit, and most other models come up about 1/2 " smaller than mine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but I'll take the word of the 2 independent master saddlers who have assessed the saddle and pony in person over someone from the internet who has never had hands on him.
Given that the pony is 18yrs old, welsh and disinclined to put up with anything that makes him uncomfortable at all, I'll also take the fact he works beautifully and very forward both on the flat and jumping as a happy pony with a fitting saddle.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 April 2019)

hollyandivy123 said:



			JFTD...........if you have time i think a few of us wouldn't mind seeing a couple of pictures of the saddle without the horse.....?
		
Click to expand...

I can pm anyone who's interested!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I can pm anyone who's interested!
		
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 April 2019)

Yes please!


----------



## JFTDWS (10 April 2019)

I should have said, I do actually need to take some photos first


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 April 2019)

Oh don't go to any trouble!! I can investigate when the time comes - Izzy is fine in her current saddle for now x


----------



## JFTDWS (10 April 2019)

I've had a few pms from other people too, and it's no trouble - I'll take some when I shove it on to ride later


----------



## HLOEquestrian (10 April 2019)

Definitely not too big! I'm 5ft4 and competed the 14.2hh Appaloosa in avatar in BSJA / BE and then BD up to Ele. I love ponies!


----------



## Greylegs (10 April 2019)

I'm 5'7" with longish legs and ride a 14.2 highland. He's very deep through his girth and I don't look too big on him. Ponies rock IMO ....


----------



## AlDestoor (11 April 2019)

I'm 5 ft 8, weigh just over 12 stone and ride a 14.3 irish cob x freisian. 

Shes a pocket rocket and anything like her but bigger would be terrifying XD 

But she is fun, and is capable of most things the bigger horses are. Hunted a full day, jumps, even beat an ex racer in a gallop off.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 April 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I've had a few pms from other people too, and it's no trouble - I'll take some when I shove it on to ride later 

Click to expand...

Waiting..... *drums fingers*


----------



## Widgeon (11 April 2019)

Greylegs said:



			I'm 5'7" with longish legs and ride a 14.2 highland. He's very deep through his girth and I don't look too big on him. Ponies rock IMO ....
		
Click to expand...

Me too, also 5'7" with long legs but on a 13.3 Highland! My legs do look fairly long on her but she's comfortable and it doesn't look too daft. She's also very deep through the girth, even at her ideal weight which for various reasons is somewhere south of what it is currently.


----------



## sbloom (12 April 2019)

conniegirl said:



			Thanks but I'll take the word of the 2 independent master saddlers who have assessed the saddle and pony in person over someone from the internet who has never had hands on him.
Given that the pony is 18yrs old, welsh and disinclined to put up with anything that makes him uncomfortable at all, I'll also take the fact he works beautifully and very forward both on the flat and jumping as a happy pony with a fitting saddle.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't telling you you were wrong, I was alerting people to the fact that they would be very unlikely to have a similarly long-ribcaged pony.


----------



## conniegirl (12 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			I wasn't telling you you were wrong, I was alerting people to the fact that they would be very unlikely to have a similarly long-ribcaged pony.
		
Click to expand...

he isnt the first pony i've had that could take a large saddle. my 14hh connie was also in a 17.5", he was one inclined to go vertical if his saddle wasnt 100% perfect.


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			For a child outgrowing their GP saddle then I find that as they grow they have to stop jumping long before they have to stop flatwork, a short stirrup on a small straightish saddle will put most people with a long thigh on the cantle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sbloom. Here is a recent picture of them. That saddle is already a smidge beyond the final rib but fitter said with a 6 stone child that was ok. (Other opinions welcome!) She couldn't go smaller - she was sat on the cantle in her previous saddle. There is not a lot more room in that saddle I don't think? It's a Kent and Masters pony jump saddle.


----------



## NinjaPony (12 April 2019)

My 14.2hh Connemara takes a 17 inch saddle. Iâ€™m 5â€™8, and he is 6ft in rugs so he has a reasonable length back. Itâ€™s a fairfax dressage saddle so the seat is quite deep and I ride with long stirrups so Iâ€™m always in the middle rather than sitting on the cantle. I hate it when I see pony riders sitting on the back on the saddle with short stirrups, particularly in showing saddles. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™d get away with my length of leg on him in a jumping saddle though, it works in the dressage saddle because t has thigh blocks rather than knee blocks which gives my knees room and allows my leg to sit where it should.


----------



## sbloom (12 April 2019)

I would only ever fit beyond the back rib if a horse had been going well in a too long saddle already, some are fine, most aren't.  And sorry, can't tell much from that angle!


----------



## rowan666 (12 April 2019)

I'm 5'5/5'6 and ride my daughter's hand me down 12.2 gypsy cob. Slightly embarrassing but she's built like an absolute tank despite being extremely nimble and she never fails to leave a smile on my face!. She takes up my leg much better than my 15.1 Arab and although cheekier to ride (and much more forward!) I feel so safe on her, if I could have one wish it would be to make her 15hh but she's just an absolute scream, I never make excuses not to ride her like I do with the others


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 April 2019)

sbloom said:



			I would only ever fit beyond the back rib if a horse had been going well in a too long saddle already, some are fine, most aren't.  And sorry, can't tell much from that angle!
		
Click to expand...

Is this better? She has SUCH a long thigh compared to the rest of her. And huge feet. So I think she will end up tall despite being tiny at the moment.


----------



## Myloubylou (26 April 2019)

Am 5â€™2â€ on my new 14hh Welsh D who is quite fine.


----------



## V&F (26 April 2019)

I have 2 x 13h ponies ðŸ˜Š one is a narrow welsh B and the other a chunky native mix.

Iâ€™m around 5â€™2 with quite short legs ðŸ™‚ 

The welsh B is ridden in a 16â€ Paul Jones GP and Iâ€™ve had a few saddles for my chunky boy (Paul Jones working hunter, silouette dressage saddle and currently horse,pony and cob working hunter saddle) all of which have been 17â€


----------



## LaurenBay (26 April 2019)

I had a 14.2 Irish sports pony x TB. She was fab, did everything I wanted to do. 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BJs6LOLAB4c/
I'm 5'1.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (26 April 2019)

Iâ€™m 5â€™1â€... maybe 5â€™2â€, fat and own a beautiful 14.1 Highland. Iâ€™d never go back to a horse! I know of people who are c. 6 foot and ride Highlands, they really do take up the leg and can turn their hoof to anything. Super versatile and so much fun! Iâ€™m tentatively thinking about a second pony, iâ€™d like a C/D but would need to lose weight, story of my life.


----------



## Tarragon (26 April 2019)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			Iâ€™m 5â€™1â€... maybe 5â€™2â€, fat and own a beautiful 14.1 Highland. Iâ€™d never go back to a horse! I know of people who are c. 6 foot and ride Highlands, they really do take up the leg and can turn their hoof to anything. Super versatile and so much fun! Iâ€™m tentatively thinking about a second pony, iâ€™d like a C/D but would need to lose weight, story of my life.
		
Click to expand...

I love Highland Ponies too.


----------



## sbloom (29 April 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Is this better? She has SUCH a long thigh compared to the rest of her. And huge feet. So I think she will end up tall despite being tiny at the moment.






Click to expand...

Not sure what we were trying to tell from the photo lol, it looks a little on the shoulder and okay at the back, so has probably run forwards, is a little high in front, and she is definitely on the cantle partly as it puts her in a chair seat.  It's not an easy circle to square but if you move it back a little, and it's not needing to be widened or deflocked at the front to bring it into better balance, and it stays there then she should sit a little better.  I would probably add leather loops to the stirrup bars to bring her legs back too.


----------

